# Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D



## ludscha (7. Mai 2016)

*Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D*

Hi Bluebeard,

ich bin vom Case schon etwas Enttäuscht und es trübt meine Freude ein wenig .
Der Aludeckel an der Front wackelt etwas und an der Seite des Windows unten hinten über dem Standfuß ist der Lack ab.

Bei einem 350€ Gehäuse erwarte ich schon etwas anderes und zwar ein mackelloses Case. 

Ist wohl bei Corsair nichts Neues, wenn man so manche Rezession des Gehäuses liest.


MFG
ludscha


----------



## wheeler (7. Mai 2016)

*AW: Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D*

wenn es verarbeitungsmängel sind,kannst du es sicher umtauschen.frag doch mal hier im Support von corsair nach,wie die das sehen


----------



## mr2insane (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D*

evt. ein Rückläufer vom Händler ? Dann könnte Corsair nichts dafür.


----------



## ludscha (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D*

Case ging zum Händler zurück , mal gucken was das nächste für Macken hat.


MFG
ludscha


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D*

Hi ludscha,

das war auch die richtige Vorgehensweise. Bitte dokumentiere solche Fehler so gut es geht (Bilder) und auch die Infos zum Austausch (falls nicht geschehen ist es auch kein Problem). Sollte es erneut Probleme geben, lass es mich wissen und wir finden eine Lösung für dich. Das Gehäuse soll in tadellosem Zustand sein und nicht so, wie du es erhalten hast. Für diesen Zustand kann ich mich nur entschuldigen.

Grüße


----------



## ludscha (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D*

So, meine oben genannte Vorahnung hat sich leider Bewahrheitet, aber das Trauerspiel hat nun ein Ende .

Das gelieferte Ersatz 900D ging auch wieder an den Händler zurück, da zwei Kratzer im Window waren. 

Dazu möchte ich anmerken das das Corsair Siegelband vor dem Öffnen unbeschädigt war, also kein Rückläufer.

Somit vermute ich, das dieses Case so an den Händler geliefert wurde.

Die Frage, die dich mir stelle ist, hat Corsair ein Qualitätsmanagment bzw. eine Endkontrolle ?

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, den Kaufvertrag habe ich widerrufen und mein Geld zurück erhalten.


MFG
ludscha


----------



## Bluebeard (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D*

Das ist natürlich sehr Schade. Wir hätten dir gerne ein neues Seitenteil kostenfrei zugesandt. Das wäre die schnellste Lösung zu dem Problem. Nun ist dafür schon zu spät und ja, wir haben eine Qualitätsmanagement und eine Endkontrolle. Ohne eine Produktionsnummer kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen, was in diesen Fällen passiert ist. Würde es gerne weiterleiten zur Überprüfung, aber das muss nun über den Händler geschehen und somit zieht es sich hin. Viele Grüße und ich hoffe du findest alsbald ein Gehäuse was dir zusagt und welches dann ohne jegliche Makel, so wie es auch sein soll, bei dir eintrifft.


----------



## ludscha (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D*

So ich wieder 

habe vor ein paar Tagen nochmal einen Versuch gestartet, um ein makelloses 900 D zu bekommen. Paralell dazu wurde ein Lian Li PC V2130B mit bestellt.

Da beide Cases makellos waren habe, ich mich gestern letztenendes doch für das 900 D entschieden, da es für mein Vorhaben und dem Verbau meiner zwei Radiatoren (480+240) intern besser geeignet ist.

Ich hatte die Hoffnung schon auf gegeben, aber aller guten Dinge sind Drei.

In diesem Sinne, eine schöne Woche Euch allen, auch wen das Wetter nicht so propper ist. 

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Bluebeard (4. Juni 2016)

*AW: Etwas Enttäuscht vom 900D*

Vielen Dank für das Feedback. Das freut mich natürlich sehr, dass du dem 900D dann doch noch eine Chance gegeben hast. Vor Allem aber freut es mich, dass es diesmal dann auch deinen Wünschen und Vorstellungen entsprechend bei dir eingetroffen ist. Ich wünsche dir viel Freude mit dem Case!


----------

